# صلاة لكل من يشعر انه بدون رجاء - بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (11 أكتوبر 2016)

يا ربي الحبيب والهي العجيب يا مصدر الرجاء الحقيقي انر عقلي وافتح عيني واملىء قلبي بالرجاء الذي تمنحه لكل الموءمنين بك والعابدين لك يا ربي يسوع المسيح المجيد علمني وفهمني انك الطريق الوحيد والحق والحياة من دونك حياتي بلا طعم وبلا معنى وبلا رجاء انت شبعي الوحيد اشبع قلبي وروحي بنار محبتك واضرمني بشعاع روحك القدوس فاحيا حياة سعيدة ملوءها الرجاء بحياة ابدية معك في ملكوتك الابدي انا التجا اليك واعرف بانك لن تطرحني خارجا ولن تردني ابدا امل اذنيك واسمع صراخ قلبي وروحي لاحصل على الرجاء والسلام اللذان يفوقان كل عقل اللذان تمنحهما لمحبيك ولمتقيك اجعلني من شعبك فاصبح ابنا او بنتا لك فستكتب اسمي وتنقشه على كفيك وستحملني على منكبيك وسط الضيقات والمصاعب التي تتخلل الحياة المسيحية الحقيقية


----------



## bashaeran (11 أكتوبر 2016)

امين ربنا يباركك


----------



## Maran+atha (25 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الأكثر من رائع 
اختى الغالية والمميزة Jesusslave 

آمين يا رب فانت رجاء من ليس له رجاء، ومعين من ليس له معين. عزاء صغيري القلوب، ميناء الذين في العاصف. 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكىدائما 
فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## happy angel (25 أكتوبر 2016)

صلاة راااائعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 ديسمبر 2016)

*صلاة استغفار الله عن خطايانا التي اوصلته للصليب - بقلمي*

اشكرك يا الله ابانا باسم فتاك القدوس ابنك وحيدك ربنا والهتا ومخلصنا وفاديتا رب المجد يسوع الذي من فرط محبتك لنا نحن البشر لم تشفق عليه با بذلته على الصليب من اجل تحريرنا من عبوديتنا للخطايا لانتا كلنا خطاة نستغفرك يا الله ابانا باسم يسوع البار ان تعفو عن اثامنا وتصفح عن خطايانا وتبعد عنا ماضينا الاثيم وتتقبل توبتنا وندامتنا عن خطايانا وان تعطينا مناعة ضد الخطية لمي لا نسوق ابنك حبيبك للصليب ثانية ونعذبه بقسوتنا وعنادنا واصرارنا على خطايانا
ايها الاله القدوس الكامل اجعلنا نشبه ابنك يسوع في حياتنا امين


----------

